# ضروري .. تحلية مياه البحر بالتقطير



## The Best %%% (26 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم .. عساكم بخير ..

لوسمحتوا بغيت خطوات تحلية مياه البحر بالتقطير ... 

بحيث يشمل ( اجزاء الجهاز + وظيفية كل قطعة فالجهاز بشكل مبسط + كيفية عمل الجهاز لتحلية المياه ) ....

ضروووووري ... وجزاكم الله الف خير ان شاء الله ..


----------

